# Taste of Grand Rapids 25-26 July



## crewdawg52 (Jul 21, 2008)

Info on the Taste.  Turn ins 1200 - 1330.  Refreshments afterwards.  Awards 1530.

Smokin Scotsmen will be there.  Hope to see alot of ya'll there!

www.GRNow.com


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 24, 2008)

BTW, anyone welcomed before hand to see how a comp really goes before turn -ins.  Just stay outta the way.  People running around, "using bad words" (Tonto)
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 , and just wanting to "Getter Dun"!  HOpe to see some of ya'll there!


----------



## richtee (Jul 24, 2008)

Good luck, guys... go GIT 'EM!


----------



## capt dan (Jul 24, 2008)

As much as I was hoping to  attend,  I can't swing it this year, and neither is the team I was gonna help in the event.Moneys tight around here. I will be hoping for some updates and results when you guys and gals get  back home from the big weekend. Good luck to ya, I hope you guys get a walk or two.







Have lotsa fun!

Take a few pics too!


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 24, 2008)

Good luck, Crewdawg & Scottmen!   Should be a beautiful weekend for it.


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 24, 2008)

Good luck Scotsmen!

I will wear a kilt that day.


----------



## wulfie (Jul 24, 2008)

We'll be sporting the new kilts as well!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





::notes the suprised/worried look on Crewdawg's face::


----------

